# Tidying up the Vineyard



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2013)

With the grapes all trimmed it is now time to clean up the trimming. Pictured below is a large but narrow tractor with brushes on the front that pulls all the trimmings from under the vines to the center of the row. This particular tractor has a brush hog that then chews up the vines. Many of the vineyards also use a flail mower on the back the really pulverizes the vines. This totally eliminates the need to go in and pick them up for disposal.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 4, 2013)

I find I get a cleaner chopup when not removing the cuttings by using the little 54" John Deere Lawn Tractor. Two passes and they dissappear where the bushhog leaves more residue. We do use handrakes to do what the brushes do on the front of that Deere. Now where did I leave that wallet I had money in?????????????


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree. we have a very small vineyard about 1 acre next to the winery for show and that is what we do in that one also. Thats why I mentioned most vineyards use a flail mower in the back that works well. With so many vineyards in the area it's easy to see the difference in care and budget.


----------



## AmityFlatts (Apr 4, 2013)

grapeman said:


> I find I get a cleaner chopup when not removing the cuttings by using the little 54" John Deere Lawn Tractor. Two passes and they dissappear where the bushhog leaves more residue. We do use handrakes to do what the brushes do on the front of that Deere. Now where did I leave that wallet I had money in?????????????



I have been wondering how I was going to dispose of the trimmings in a few years when I get them grown. I didnt think my little 42" john deere riding mower would chew them up. I think I have a 15hp motor under the hood. Do you think it will chew up the vines without tearing up the mower?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 5, 2013)

as small as my vineyard is, I bring a few 5 gal buckets with me and cut the vines small enough to go into the bucket, when full dump it.
I like the brushes, but I don't think I could get that to work on my 8N. lol


----------



## grapeman (Apr 5, 2013)

Amityflats if you don't leave the bigger pruings in the vineyard, even that samm of a mower can handle the larger trimmings OK. Raise the deck up to get enough clearance for them to make it under the deck and go over them. If you have a mulcher attachment use that to keep the cuttigns in the work zone. When done once, lower the deck to an couple inches or less and mow them again. More horsepower is nice, but the size you have will work- just take your time.


----------



## ColdClimateWines (Apr 5, 2013)

Rich, what are your thoughts on insect cycles. By mulching in row is there a likely hood of helping cycles along? Currently, and you know how small our vineyard is now, we clean up most vines and burn. Ashes are cycled into mulch. The rows we rototill to break up bug cycles. As we increase acreage I don't see us manually picking up cuttings.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 5, 2013)

Tom, most insects that overwinter are long gone off the vines and dropped to the safety of the ground. There is more concern with diseases building up, but if the vines are kept clean, there is very little liklihood that the cut up brush will spread disease


----------



## rob (Apr 5, 2013)

I was always told to never mulch the clippings because they can harbor diseases?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 5, 2013)

I can tell you that a lot more vineyards chop the cuttings than remove and burn them. Again the key is to keep the diseases in check. If your vines don't have disease in them, then the chopped residue will not either.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 5, 2013)

Rob as Rich said, I guarantee you there isn't a vineyard around here that doesn't mulch them. Most vineyards are 10 to hundreds of acres in size and i have never heard of an issue.


----------



## rob (Apr 5, 2013)

I wish you would have told me 3 weeks ago


----------



## grapeman (Apr 5, 2013)

Why didn't you ask then????? ROFLMAO


----------

